# TT RS manual launch control



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Judging by this video, it seems apr are working on a launch control system for manual cars ( only manual offered in the US)






They are testing on a stage 3 car but will this feauture be offered on stage 1 and 2 cars?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Not only that but it appears to be building boost on launch, super fast off the line!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking forward to this 

Reckon the standard clutch may have something to say about it though


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> Looking forward to this
> 
> Reckon the standard clutch may have something to say about it though


dunno, its lasted a while on stage 3... You still planning stage 2 later this month?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not so sure at the moment if I'm being honest. Got stage 1 v2 put on and a bit of clutch slip in 6th. So making me a bit cautious


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> Not so sure at the moment if I'm being honest. Got stage 1 v2 put on and a bit of clutch slip in 6th. So making me a bit cautious


odd.... not heard of that before. Warranty job?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> Not only that but it appears to be building boost on launch, super fast off the line!


Mapped STronics boost at around 12psi for a launch.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I didnt know that little fact... You sure?


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Is this definitely the manual car they are in ?

Noticed the big silver foot rest @ 0:07 in the video .. thought that was only found in the S-Tronic ?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> I didnt know that little fact... You sure?


Yep have a look at my boost gauge next time we're out and about.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know that little fact... You sure?
> ...


wicked... how much are those gauges? is it AWE? can we fit?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

R7SAN said:


> Is this definitely the manual car they are in ?
> 
> Noticed the big silver foot rest @ 0:07 in the video .. thought that was only found in the S-Tronic ?


LHD cars get the foot rest on both transmissions.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like I might have to get remapped to APR


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > TondyTT said:
> ...


Mine's Defi mate and it was expensive because of the control unit it needs, I'm sure robokn has mentioned shadow gauges before, very similar in appearance and much cheaper. I reckon we could fit it, you need an adapter from forge and an o-pod from Osir to mount in the air vent, hardest part is routing throughout the firewall up to the air vent.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Brad - nothing to do with warranty, just think the clutch can handle it, mind you its not done it since

Also this will most likely be a manual car as the America and Canada only get the manual


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

This is proper launch control, and not that crap rev holding some people on here thought was OEM manual launch control lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

No such thing as a proper launch control with a OEM manual, this seems to address that


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a play with the TTRS ((s-tronic} launch control yesterday. The revs hold at about 4.2K and then ...sheeeeit!! 

Missus wasn't impressed.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Might attempt a manual launch, will report back if the shaft gets shafted lol


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Patrizio72 if you do attempt it please will you explain all the steps you did

I haven't tried it myself but reading on the forums my understanding of how to launch a manual TTRS is as follows:

Preparation for launch
Press sport button (sport mode on)
Press ESP button (ESP sport) / alternatively hold ESP 5 seconds (ESP off)
Engage handbrake (e.g. first notch)
Press clutch to floor
Engage 1st gear
Press accelerator (Rev to approx 4500 - 5000)

Launch - (the following to be done as fast as possible)
handbrake down
release the clutch
press accelerator to floor
Hold on and be ready to select 2nd 

I am not sure of the handbrakes role is all this - possibly something to do with haldex torque/power transfer to rear ?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You use the handbrake to keep the car stationary as load load up the drivetrain. It's meant to be a less aggressive launch than just dumping the clutch at 5000rpm


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

igotone said:


> I had a play with the TTRS ((s-tronic} launch control yesterday. The revs hold at about 4.2K and then ...sheeeeit!!
> 
> Missus wasn't impressed.


I think you mean 3200rpms?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

pretty sure mine was at 3800 rpm,unless the difference was due to the map ?
Got me thinking now though,as I never did it as many times as you lads .


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

3200 revs it holds at. There may be an initial blip higher than this but it won't hold there.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

R7SAN said:


> Patrizio72 if you do attempt it please will you explain all the steps you did
> 
> I haven't tried it myself but reading on the forums my understanding of how to launch a manual TTRS is as follows:
> 
> ...


Seriously? is it that complicated? :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> R7SAN said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 if you do attempt it please will you explain all the steps you did
> ...


by the time you did all of that a micra would be long gone :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > R7SAN said:
> ...


Exactly my point! :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TootRS said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I had a play with the TTRS ((s-tronic} launch control yesterday. The revs hold at about 4.2K and then ...sheeeeit!!
> ...


Doh! Typo. 3200K of course.


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Assuming the TTRS launch instructions are the same as in the link [smiley=book2.gif]

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/476276-S4-Launch-Control-Owners-Manual-Supplement

S-Tronic Launch

Launch Preparation

Press ESP button (ASR off appears in dash)
Shift gear lever to S
Press brake pedal strongly - hold for at least 1 second
Press accelerator to floor - engine will rev to predetermined limit

Launch
Remove foot from brake pedal

So for a manual launch there is one extra button press during launch prep. At launch you have to release the clutch and press the accelerator. The use of the handbrake throughout the whole precess is optional.

I wouldn't say that was overly complicated compared with the S-Tronic :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

R7SAN said:


> Assuming the TTRS launch instructions are the same as in the link [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/476276-S4-Launch-Control-Owners-Manual-Supplement
> 
> ...


Is the dump clutch and accelerator to floor done simultaneously?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You don't need to do all that in a manual, ideally you will be in esp sport mode but you theoretically can still launch with ESP on its just if any tyre does lose traction it will cut power to the coils


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Is the dump clutch and accelerator to floor done simultaneously?


Shape up Pat. You already have the accelerator pressed to the floor - you just have dump the clutch and keep your right foot to the metal.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the dump clutch and accelerator to floor done simultaneously?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually Pat, there's me forgetting it's a manual so you'll be _manually _holding the revs around 4500 or so with the accelerator. If it was me I'd side step the clutch and the instant the clutch was fully engaged I'd press the accelerator all the way down from your manually held position.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> Actually Pat, there's me forgetting it's a manual so you'll be _manually _holding the revs around 4500 or so with the accelerator. If it was me I'd side step the clutch and the instant the clutch was fully engaged I'd press the accelerator all the way down from your manually held position.


Indeed that would make sense, would have to hover the revs with the right accelerator pressure then once clutch engaged pedal to the floor.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If I recall corerctly what you should be trying to do is to find that sweet spot of maximum torque and keep it there as you bring up the clutch. This is a case of experimenting initially to get the feel of that point where max torque is applied.
The idea being is that you get the revs up to max torque but as you let in the clutch the additional loading starts to drop the revs so you apply more gas but not too much otherwise you'll go past the sweet spot. Its then a case of increasing gas to balance the increasing load from the clutch until the clutch is fully up and you hit the red line. Change up and repeat


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting, with a mapped car the sweet spot in first gear is gone in an instant, before you know it it's time to change to second so I'm not sure how you would gauge the torque sweet spot when launching and maintain it within a fraction of a second. I thought it was a case of getting the revs up as quick as possible then shifting up a gear at the right time to maintain boost.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

With so much more power and torque than a stock RS, have you tried launching in second, foregoing first gear and the time penalty to snatch second - some cars out there can hit 60 in 1st so their 1st gear ratio must be as high if not higher than an RS's second year - I think a Dodge Viper, for example.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting theory, like you say a tuned RS isn't far off reaching 60 in second gear


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

powerplay said:


> With so much more power and torque than a stock RS, have you tried launching in second, foregoing first gear and the time penalty to snatch second - some cars out there can hit 60 in 1st so their 1st gear ratio must be as high if not higher than an RS's second year - I think a Dodge Viper, for example.


I'd imagine launching like this would e alot more difficult to get right and would put alot more strain on the clutch?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

It certainly would with a launch, I have unintentionally pulled away in second a few times and the car was smooth and didn't flinch one bit but launching is another thing


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone else trying to master manual launch on another forum

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5876395-Launching-this-beast....&highlight=launch

Advise seems to be rev between 4500 -5000 but keep blipping the throttle and side step the clutch to catch it on the up swing.
Also recommend an increase in tire pressure to induce a slight wheel spin


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of different techniques posted about manual launching, would be great if someone did a comparison video of each one. It seems the best approach would be not to try and hold the revs but instead dump the clutch whilst the revs are going up between 4k and 5k, to me that sounds like a smoother transition and the throttle is already naturally on its way up. With regards to hitting 60 in second gear my car seems to parallel revs per mph on the dash ie 4000rpm = 40mph, 5500rpm = 55mph.


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Seems dumping the clutch on the up sweep is the way to go

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6061864-First-passes-in-TTRS...&highlight=TTRS+launch

*Quote - *"_The other pass was spot on and I now think I somewhat have the car figured out, at least for stock... I semi slipped/dumped it at about 4.5K RPM... I didn't try to rev and hold instead I swept the tach up to 4.5K and at about 3.5K started to slip dump and boom it hooked hard as is evident by my fairly good 60 for a stock car ;D This clutch is going to last I can tell... "_

Video of launch


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

R7SAN said:


> Seems dumping the clutch on the up sweep is the way to go
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?6061864-First-passes-in-TTRS...&highlight=TTRS+launch
> 
> ...


Will give it a blast tonight and let you know how I get on


----------



## pal (Apr 10, 2012)

My friend has Launch Control and No Lift Shift (NLS) on his Golf R with United Motorsport tune. His Stage 2 car ran a 12.5s 1/4 mile at Englishtown, NJ. LC on the UM can be configured to any RPM through a basic sequence and will stay there- super neat as is NLS.

I believe UM has these features for the TTRS as well in the standard file.

http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/perform ... -software/


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> R7SAN said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 if you do attempt it please will you explain all the steps you did
> ...


I do the exact same.. Although I hold slightly lower than 4k revs iirc


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just did my first proper launch, talk about hold onto your pants time!  
ESP fully off, no handbrake on, into first gear, pedal to the floor and release when revs hit about 3500 upwards. Now I know what it like to feel the force


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Just did my first proper launch, talk about hold onto your pants time!
> ESP fully off, no handbrake on, into first gear, pedal to the floor and release when revs hit about 3500 upwards. Now I know what it like to feel the force


No video?! 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not yet mate, want to master it first. I think I changed into second a little late, just caught me off guard when it launched so hard without a glitch I almost forgot about changing gear lol felt like I was holding onto the steering wheel for dear life. You never know I might trial a launch in second gear


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

muz1990 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Just did my first proper launch, talk about hold onto your pants time!
> ...


Like he says I think. He was too busy holding on to the steering wheel to pick a camera. Next time may be :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

now I know what to expect and how to do it I can practice a bit more for some vbox and video footage, just hope the slight burning smell after launching doesn't put me off lol


----------



## R7SAN (Aug 26, 2011)

Excellent ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So releasing the clutch on the upswing seems to be key to prevent it bogging down.
No handbrake used - good to know 
I guess you didn't do anything to tire pressures either ?

Also i notice you are running 437bhp - is that APR stage2 ?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

R7SAN said:


> Excellent ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> So releasing the clutch on the upswing seems to be key to prevent it bogging down.
> No handbrake used - good to know
> ...


Didn't adjust the tyre pressure but I recently put air in them so knew it wasn't below the recommended pressure, the road was flat and dry and I held down the ESP button for 5 seconds to fully disengage. The car is Revo stage 2.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Any word from APR as to whether this is now available??
thanks
Bilal


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm waiting too...I mean launch control to APR Stage 2. :?


----------



## p0xy (Jul 23, 2016)

I've had the sachs clutch fitted and the bite on this clutch is insane... like 1mm or something. According to people on here you just let it go without finding the bite? Surely that will stall?

I've had enough of APR, i'm at stage 2+ and i'm going down to MRC to get it custom tuned with manual launch control... see what happens....


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

p0xy said:


> I've had the sachs clutch fitted and the bite on this clutch is insane... like 1mm or something. According to people on here you just let it go without finding the bite? Surely that will stall?
> 
> I've had enough of APR, i'm at stage 2+ and i'm going down to MRC to get it custom tuned with manual launch control... see what happens....


How come you have "had enough" of APR?


----------



## p0xy (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe that was a bit harsh, I've never had a problem with APR maps... I've had it on both my TTS and current TTRS, but they don't seem to customise things... it's a map that's just put on, no rolling road or tweaking for the specific car.. I've asked them to do the launch control manual and other things but they won't - so I'm going elsewhere... personal preference but I need more than just a flash of the ECU.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

p0xy said:


> Maybe that was a bit harsh, I've never had a problem with APR maps... I've had it on both my TTS and current TTRS, but they don't seem to customise things... it's a map that's just put on, no rolling road or tweaking for the specific car.. I've asked them to do the launch control manual and other things but they won't - so I'm going elsewhere... personal preference but I need more than just a flash of the ECU.


Fair enough  .


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

p0xy said:


> I've had the sachs clutch fitted and the bite on this clutch is insane... like 1mm or something. According to people on here you just let it go without finding the bite? Surely that will stall?
> 
> I've had enough of APR, i'm at stage 2+ and i'm going down to MRC to get it custom tuned with manual launch control... see what happens....


Did you fit the organic or the 4-puck sachs?


----------



## p0xy (Jul 23, 2016)

Vassilis said:


> p0xy said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the sachs clutch fitted and the bite on this clutch is insane... like 1mm or something. According to people on here you just let it go without finding the bite? Surely that will stall?
> ...


Sachs performance clutch with sintered plate.

This:
https://www.awesomegti.com/shop-by-car/audi/tt-rs-8j/sachs-performance-clutch-kit-for-audi-tt-rs-8j/


----------

